# How to make Iodine video.



## gorfman6154 (Oct 1, 2009)

Iv'e noticed a lot of interest in Iodine leaching methods lately, so here's a video from youtube, which shows you how to make your own Iodine. As always, remember "SAFETY FIRST". It just shows how you can get around 8) the DEA's :twisted: attempt to controll all the supplies most of us use in our hobby/business.

If you search youtube.com, there are about 8-9 other videos on the same topic. Here's the link to one from Makemagazine. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLhwkFKLdPA


----------



## donnybrook (Oct 2, 2009)

I found the information (U Tube) on Iodine very interesting. It's hard to believe that over there in the USA you can get certain chemicals that we cannot get in Australia and that here in Australia we can get things you are not able to purchase. 

I would like to acquire Ammonium Chloride which was used to precipitate Platinum but for use as a part of my flux when smelting. It was once used in cough mixtures or expectorant. The nutters out there or loose canons as we sometimes call them have made our lives as hobbyists difficult. I believe we have a right to pursue our hobby in an uncomplicated way. There should of course be some control to protect our nations and innocent citizens. "God is (certainly) great as these loose canons will sometimes say but he never meant to give another the right to take another innocent persons life.

There are many things we can make. For example Pottasium Hydroxide is used for soft soap. When growing up, my family would make their own by simply burning down charcoal etc. It will also reduce your iodine? That info is on the Web

Thanks Gorfman you have resolved one of my problems. It means that the iodine can be recycled. It ( iodine) does have limited uses and must then be regenerated.
donnybrook


----------



## Irons (Oct 3, 2009)

Another good reason to recycle the Iodine is the cost:

http://cgi.ebay.com/150g-pure-elemental-iodine-crystals_W0QQitemZ320429706537QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## markqf1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ammonium chloride is easy to make.
If you are not careful, you can make it by accident under your kitchen cabinet.
Check out lazersteve's posts on the subject.

Mark


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 10, 2009)

The book that they mention in the youtube video is a very good book. I got it from my library to check it out, and from a quick glance through it I will probably buy a copy for my personal library. That is after I buy GSP's book.
Jim
Illustrated Guide to Home Chemistry All Lab No Lecture by
Robert Bruce Thompson


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is a link to the printed instructions from the video;
http://homechemlab.com/iodine.html


----------

